# Dr Kate update



## Dr Kate (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi all

Just wanted those of you who remember me to know that I haven't forgotten you all. Oliver has been sick - very sick- we don't know what the future holds at all. He was fine when he was born but gradually became more short of breath from a few weeks old onwards. At 14 weeks we were admitted to hospital and we spent 4 weeks there with no progress and were finally discharged home on oxygen. 

Where we have languished, without any further investigation, since - that's a total of 9 weeks since he was taken into hospital and we are no further forward. The diagnosis is totally dependent on some tests which need to be done as an inpatient, but we cannot get into a hospital bed, as Oliver is not considered as an 'acute admission' and so he keeps getting cancelled.

Anyway, the point being that it may be that some of the drugs I had to support the pregnancy may be the cause...or not...or his problem. We don't know yet. Likely contenders for the prize are the remicade (infliximab) or the prednisolone. Don't know yet. I will post again if we find outmore. But for now it is all I can do to keep going each day, getting online just isn't a priority.

Good luck everyone. I hope your lives are successful and joyful. I love my little boy more than life itself but I can't do a damn thing to help him and it's breaking my heart. 

He is the best little soul ever to join this planet and please send your prayers and positive thoughts. I  may not be on the site again for a very long time so don't message me- just send the prayers and vibes any way you can - candles in churches, silent prayers. anything. Thanks.

I miss you all and the support you always gave me during treatment and the pregnancy. Good luck to all of you/ and love to any of the old gang still around. 

Much love
Kate, Clive and Oliver
xxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

sorry to hear that oliver has been poorly. 

Sending you all the  i have and im sure all ff'ers do also

Loads of  to you all

hope you manage to get him assessed soon and you can get the treatment he needs

lots of love
suzie xx


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Kate,

I am so sorry to about Oliver's illness.  I am thinking of you all and hoping for everything to be ok.

Thank you for updating us - I think of you often.

You, Oliver and DH are in my thoughts.

Sending you love

Daisy
xxxx


----------



## kt1 (May 3, 2004)

Thinking of you
kt


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Kate.  I do remember you from previous threads.  Given all you are going through currently not expecting a response at all but just wanted to let you know I will think of you all in my wishes.  I seem to remember you had a difficult pregnancy too.  xxx


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Dear Kate,

My poor darling, how awful.  I am thinking of you all and sending lots of love and my prayers.

Please let us know what is happening as you will be in our thoughts every day.

Your friends are all here for you and you can talk frankly to us.

With love from,


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Dr Kate, thinking of you and sending out heartfelt good wishes to you all. I can't begin to imagine what you're going through, but I hope Oliver gets better and goes from strength to strength. Stay strong for him.


----------



## sabina2 (Jun 5, 2004)

dear dr kate, clive and oliver - am so sorry about oliver's health.  you are all v much in my thoughts and prayers.  thank you so much for your invaluable advice and help over the years you have been on ff   am v angry that you can't demand a hospital bed for these vital tests for oliver.  v much hope that you will get more information soon. sending you tons of love and fortitude and of course loads of postive wavesxxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Dr Kate

I am sorry that Oliver has been so poorly - I am sending lots of positive thoughts his way and hope he is better soon.



xx


----------



## soozzee (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi Dr Kate

Oh I am so sorry to read this news from you.  I've been thinking about you so much over the last few months.  This is really sad news.  Our thoughts are with you, Clive & darling little Oliver.

Take care

love & big (((HUGS))))

Susie & Jeremy
x


----------



## abbyabroad (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Dr Kate,

All my prayers will be with little Oliver.       . I'll hope that he is better very soon.


Love
Abby
x


----------



## dreamweaver (Oct 17, 2005)

Dear Dr Kate, Clive & Oliver.
I will remember you all in my prayers.
Emilienne xxx


----------



## lilypie (Oct 23, 2004)

Kate, i am so sorry about olivers illness(and the appalling length of time you are waiting for medical help!), will be sending lots of healing thoughts & prayers to you all
keep strong
Helen


----------

